# Suspension Fork for Powderkeg, very light team



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a used Powderkeg soon as a do it all bike for me and one of my two boys as a stoker. We'll do a lot of singletrack miles on it, but I'm hoping it's versatile enough to replace my Co-Motion speedster for road and touring duties. Right now our team weight is 210/230 depending on whose riding with me. 

I know a non-tandem rated fork will void warranties, but as a used bike I think that's a moot point anyway. Also, my budget is very limited which is why I'll probably try to sell the Speedster to recoup most of the Powderkeg cost. I'd like to find a used fork to swap out with the rigid fork as needed, but I'm not sure what to be looking for. I would assume most trail/enduro forks would be strong enough for us, but I don't know which models have proper offset or travel that can be adjusted to 100mm per the Powderkeg specs. 

We'll be riding primarily in Indiana, Southern Michigan, and SW Ohio so small roots and logs, but few drops and big rocks, usually not to technical as we'll also have the other brother riding along on his single. 

I'm also open to a good used deal if anyone knows of one on a Fandango 29er. That would certainly be my preference, but I hardly ever see these for sale. I'm 5'11" with longish legs so I could probably make either size work.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Although a basic 100mm DJ fork could handle your team weight, most are 26" wheel only. And use 20mm axle standard.

The spec on stock Powderkeg 29er indicates a tapered steerer, 100mm, 15mm axle suspension fork compatible.

So it you want to keep the same wheels and stay near the 100mm, then I think you are limited to the MRP stuff which is tandem rated, or to using Fox stuff, lowered to something closer to 100mm, which is not tandem rated, but apparently used successfully by others (albeit debated heavily) in this same forum.

MRP info: Forks | Product categories | MTB Tandems

If you look on pinkebike.com you will see folks selling lowered and/or adjustable length forks on there quite a bit. You might get lucky there with something in 100-ish range with tapered steer and 15mm axle.

Pinkbike ideas: https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?region=3&category=9&wheelsize=10

Avoid the low end stuff though, since those will likely flex more than a DJ would.

David


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

After reading back through my post, I realized I should have been more clear. The DJ reference was intended to be an example of a fork that folks ran on 26" tandems although they may have not been intended for tandem use originally. I know DJ forks are all going to be 26" forks and I know I need a 15mm axle, tapered steerer, with a 45mm offest.

So what I should have said more clearly is that I'm wondering if anyone else has done the homework to find an older model fork that checks all of those boxes and will work well on a Powderkeg. I'm hoping someone has already done the research and I can benefit from their efforts. Call me lazy I guess. 

Thanks for the links, David, although Pinkbike is blocked at work so I'll have to wait until this evening to check that out. I'll attempt to edit my original post as well.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

No worries...

There are a few good threads on here where people are discussing this topic at length.

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...xperience-whats-working-whats-not-633615.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/fox-36-fork-thread-967416.html

You might also search the forums for "Powderkeg" to see if anybody has any experience running suspension on them.

Based on the pictures it seems the BB height on the Powderkeg is a bit lower than what other bikes built with suspension would be starting out with. And to have the additional sag on the front might cause pedal strikes, etc. when turning or descending on rugged terrain.

I believe the thread above discusses some of this, at least around the Cannondale 29'er which also has low BB on it.

Regards,

David


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

I was planning to put a suspension fork on our Powderkeg and researched a bit. The MRP Ribbon checks all the boxes according to the Salsa website. It isn’t cheap but has gotten pretty rave reviews. We never tried one on our Powderkeg because we ended up buying a demo Ventana ECDM from MTB Tandems. The ECDM has a MRP Loop that I have been very impressed with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Did you get the used Powderkeg, dean20? Give me a shout if you want to sell your rigid Powderkeg fork.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

No, I need to sell our triple before I purchase another tandem, and my buyer backed out last minute so I had to hold off on the Powderkeg.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I will be getting an MRP Loop Tandem specific when we decide to change ours out.


----------



## Oh Baby (Jun 11, 2008)

After skimming through some of the older fox threads I was hoping to get a '18 Fox Factory 34 to work for our powderkeg.

With the 120mm air shaft the A-C is 527.1mm
Salsa recommends a max of 511mm for suspension forks, and 486mm for rigid. I was hoping some additional spacers or something could be used to reduce it down further but it doesn't sound like is the case anymore?


Like the OP, I ride with the kids. And @150lbs, with either a 40lbs 8 year old, or 2x20lb twins, I may just go for a 32 since we're still ~200lbs total.


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

I weigh about 200lbs (more with gear/hydration pack) all by myself and regularly ride an older fox on my single speed that I bet is less stiff than a fox 32. So, I suspect you could get away with it on a Powderkeg with your lightweight team(s). That said as a rule of thumb, the beefier the fork, the better your control on a tandem. I would recommend going with something really beefy like an ebike rated fork or one of several from MRP. I personally like the idea of going over and above what is necessary when it comes to forks on a tandem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I usually have some take-off forks from tandems due to upgrades, trades, etc. We're upgrading our demo fleet to Boost forks, so will have a few more lightly used ones available shortly. Let me know when you're ready for a fork!


----------

